# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Манекюрные наборы СТАЛЕКС

## start1

Продам манекюрные наборы СТАЛЕКС!
фото

----------


## start1

ап

----------


## serg_bravo

Интересуют кусачки моделей К-2 и К-3.

----------


## start1

ап

----------


## yukka

а ножнички отдельно можно заказать?

----------


## start1

> а ножнички отдельно можно заказать?


 номер

----------


## start1

ап

----------


## Malvina1980

ссылочка не работает

----------


## start1

а вот так

----------


## Malvina1980

вы в одессе находитесь, а то я не поняла.

----------


## start1

> а вот так


 Да Одесса!

----------


## КОСНИ

мне  понравились  по  фото  ножницы  *Н-05*  их  вживую  где  можно  глянуть-купить?

----------


## krazzi

подпишусь)

----------


## Malvina1980

Я хотела бы приобрести вот это:
-Кусачки профессиональные "Ленинград" КЛ-02;
-Маникюрные ножницы прямые Н-03;
-Ножницы зауженные Н-07;
-Крупнопористый CSP-643;
-Редкозубый CLR-278;
-Шлифовальщик полировщик CNB-534;
-Щепцы CLC-52;
-Щетка для укладки и завивкиCR-4021;
-Круглая щетка для сушки укладки распрямления CR-4071.
Все по 1 шт. Основное кусачки и ножнички, остальное просто попутно.

----------


## start1

gf

----------


## Natali!

где забирать))?точно оригинал?)))

----------


## start1

ап

----------


## za-m

Лопатка маникюрная круглая Л-02
хочу такую чудо-палочку...где забирать?

----------


## start1

ап

----------


## [email protected]

Ссылки не открываются...что есть в наличии?

----------


## vol4itsa21

Интересуют маникюрные наборы) Где можно посмотреть и стоимость узнать?

----------

